

Show HN: Auto-share your Android's battery status with anyone - kingsley_20
http://droidjuice.me/
Example: http://droidjuice.me/kingsley
======
kingsley_20
OP and co-founder here. Anenth and Sandeep hacked this up at Droidcon
Bangalore Hacknight last weekend, and we polished it a bit since then. We have
lots of tweaks/improvements planned for it, including: * Auto-posting (via
server) to FB/Twitter when you battery drops to 20% * Show call-receiver's
battery % when you call them * Crowdsourced battery life data

Would love feedback & ideas here or droidjuice@ideophone.in

------
sharan
Sweet.

Can I add to the feature wishlist an option to turn off battery hungry, non-
essential features at a certain battery life trigger point?

~~~
anenthg
Yeah that would be cool, added it to our list :)

Also, we are planning to show how good/bad your battery performance is, in
comparison with other users having the same phone model.

------
ajshroff
Looks good!

------
sivkab
looks awesome!

